# 250 gallon air tank smoker build. First time building.



## bjons (Jul 5, 2011)

Hello all. I have undertaken the building of a large smoker to smoke a whole pig for a party in Aug. I am at a point of connecting the fire box. I want it to be pipped into the smoker and am not sure what size pipe i should use. My smoker stake is 3"  black pipe.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 5, 2011)

First of all, welcome to SMF. You should go over to the roll call section & introduce yourself so we can all give you a proper SMF welcome.

I also must say your build looks awesome. I can't wait to see how it progresses along. There are many builders here who can help you with this. I am not one of them. I'm sure one will be along shortly.


----------



## sunman76 (Jul 5, 2011)

that looks interesting got any more pics?

you can search on here for the calculator and see how many sq inch's you need and go from there.

and welcome to SMF


----------



## alelover (Jul 5, 2011)

You can find tons of info on smoker builds here. Use the search box up top to find anything you may need.


----------



## bjons (Jul 5, 2011)

I have more pics on my fone and need to learn how to get them off lol. It does now have legs and is almost ready for the trailer. The rack is framed from stainless steal and will have stainless steel grating. We can remove the rack and roller system completely emptying it for cleaning.


----------



## bjons (Jul 6, 2011)

Well I found a calculator and boy was I way off with my fire box plan. New mission to find an 80 gallon tank for a fire box. After measuring the one I wanted to use is only a 30 gallon and wont cut it. Thanks for the direction given in the roll call.


----------



## sunman76 (Jul 6, 2011)

lookn good


----------



## lovinspoonful (Jul 6, 2011)

That's looking pretty sweet already. So the end will swing open so you can roll the rack out? If you're going to do a whole pig in there that might in fact be necessary with the two main doors not being big enough to fit Porky.

You might also want to consult here on the size of your chimney. 3" might be OK but it might need to be longer than you think. My understanding is that there is a formula for calculating required chimney volume based on smoke chamber size to provide for adequate draw.


----------



## bjons (Jul 6, 2011)

Thank you for your input. The end will swing open and the pig will role in and out on the roller system we made. I have only been here a day and i have learned my fire box is to small and my stack is to small and short. I have decided on 4in stack and i will make it detachable so it will go in and out of my garage. Need to hit the scrap yards tomorrow to find a tank for the fire box. Thanks again for your support.


----------

